# Diamond Resorts deeded ownership to US Collection



## 5travelers (Nov 11, 2019)

We’ve been Diamond owners for 13 years. We have a deeded ownership at Kaanapali Resort.  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $900/ year to over $1500/ year and we also pay dues of over $350 / year to be in The Club as we exchange our week in Hawaii into points to use at other resorts. We’ve been told thru the years that we need to get into the US Collection so that we won’t need to pay The Club dues and won’t be on the hook to pay more in resort specific dues in Hawaii.  However, they’ve always said that we can only move into the US Collection by purchasing more points and upgrading our membership.  We’ve never bought into this as it’s too expensive and we don’t need more than the 8500 points we have.  Yesterday we were at a presentation and they offered us to come into the US collection for $3995 and that would include 20,000 points to use for 2 years and a ‘Dream Vacation’ which is a one week stay at a certain number of resorts we can choose from.  So we finally bought into this and applied for their Barclays card to accrue rewards.  Anyone familiar with this situation?  Did we just make a bad choice?  Did we have better options?  Would love your feedback!


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 11, 2019)

it's the standard Sampler, been around decades 

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 11, 2019)

5travelers said:


> We’ve been Diamond owners for 13 years. We have a deeded ownership at Kaanapali Resort.  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $900/ year to over $1500/ year and we also pay dues of over $350 / year to be in The Club as we exchange our week in Hawaii into points to use at other resorts. We’ve been told thru the years that we need to get into the US Collection so that we won’t need to pay The Club dues and won’t be on the hook to pay more in resort specific dues in Hawaii.  However, they’ve always said that we can only move into the US Collection by purchasing more points and upgrading our membership.  We’ve never bought into this as it’s too expensive and we don’t need more than the 8500 points we have.  Yesterday we were at a presentation and they offered us to come into the US collection for $3995 and that would include 20,000 points to use for 2 years and a ‘Dream Vacation’ which is a one week stay at a certain number of resorts we can choose from.  So we finally bought into this and applied for their Barclays card to accrue rewards.  Anyone familiar with this situation?  Did we just make a bad choice?  Did we have better options?  Would love your feedback!


I’m a diamond owner.  If you can, rescind.  Sounds like the Sampler without any benefits.  Your $4k was pretty much just to waive $700, which isn’t worth it.


----------



## 5travelers (Nov 11, 2019)

What do you mean waive $700?


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 11, 2019)

you got two US Diamond weeks for $4k.  I would advise not attending anymore Diamond presentations.  You likely overpaid by $1k but it’s not the end of the world.  The sampler, in the US collection, essentially waived the $350/year you use to book DRI US resorts, but you’d still have to pay the $1500/yr for the Hawaii Collection resort.  Rescind if you can.

More details about the sampler are at
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...sort-sampler-package-can-i-get-refund.269404/


----------



## 5travelers (Nov 11, 2019)

We were told that this contract would get us into the US Collection permanently, thereby adding an addendum to our deeded property.  We wanted to give up our deed and be transitioned into the US Collection so that we can stop paying The Club dues and only pay our maintenance fee for the future.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 11, 2019)

5travelers said:


> We were told that this contract would get us into the US Collection permanently, thereby adding an addendum to our deeded property.  We wanted to give up our deed and be transitioned into the US Collection so that we can stop paying The Club dues and only pay our maintenance fee for the future.  Does that sound right?


The promise sounds standard, but may be a standard lie.

 Did you get a signed addendum to your deeded property?  If so, you did very well.  

If not, you got lied to and should follow up with the sales people.  But it’s not the end of the world. Diamond 20k pts still costs about $3k in MF.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 11, 2019)

5travelers said:


> We were told that this contract would get us into the US Collection permanently, thereby adding an addendum to our deeded property.  We wanted to give up our deed and be transitioned into the US Collection so that we can stop paying The Club dues and only pay our maintenance fee for the future.  Does that sound right?


Looks like another tugger got lifetime club membership from a sampler.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/diamond-sampler-a-rip-off.243425/#post-1919028


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 11, 2019)

5travelers said:


> We’ve been Diamond owners for 13 years. We have a deeded ownership at Kaanapali Resort.  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $900/ year to over $1500/ year and we also pay dues of over $350 / year to be in The Club as we exchange our week in Hawaii into points to use at other resorts. We’ve been told thru the years that we need to get into the US Collection so that we won’t need to pay The Club dues and won’t be on the hook to pay more in resort specific dues in Hawaii.  However, they’ve always said that we can only move into the US Collection by purchasing more points and upgrading our membership.  We’ve never bought into this as it’s too expensive and we don’t need more than the 8500 points we have.  Yesterday we were at a presentation and they offered us to come into the US collection for $3995 and that would include 20,000 points to use for 2 years and a ‘Dream Vacation’ which is a one week stay at a certain number of resorts we can choose from.  So we finally bought into this and applied for their Barclays card to accrue rewards.  Anyone familiar with this situation?  Did we just make a bad choice?  Did we have better options?  Would love your feedback!


Wasn't aware you could change collections with a Sampler- you got a great deal given your objective! 

For the 2 years you will have 2 seperate memberships so can't combine the points on one booking. 

You'll notice that using the Sampler account will have less resorts and higher prices but just be smart with bookings. I used my 20,000 Sampler points for a 3 week vacation in 3 different resorts in CA and AZ, 1 of the resorts isnt on the Sampler list and was unavailable on my regular account but I pushed and ... had a great Sampler rep who got it approved after a week. Sampler reps have best access to inventory (little known). PM me if you want my sampler rep's contact info.

At $3995 for 20,000 points, its 20c / pp which is not much more than MF so it's a good option for some. 

During your first Sampler stay "update" they will offer to make your stay free and refund the $3995 if you buy more points. An option that may suit your purpose.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 11, 2019)

@goaliedave dont you love Diamond?  You could be our resident Diamond expert.  I admit I love away Wyndham.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 11, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> Wasn't aware you could change collections with a Sampler- you got a great deal given your objective!
> 
> For the 2 years you will have 2 seperate memberships so can't combine the points on one booking.
> 
> ...


meant yo say my 3 weeks sampler stay was in February high season even 

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 11, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> @goaliedave dont you love Diamond?  You could be our resident Diamond expert.  I admit I love away Wyndham.


Haha yes. every time I go the sales rep and manager ask me how I get such great deals lol. they dont know their own product. I just use standard sales techniques and have asked the right people questions. I leave Saturday for 3 months in Orlando I booked back in May total cost 9750 points. adios Canadian winter!

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 11, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> Wasn't aware you could change collections with a Sampler- you got a great deal given your objective!
> 
> For the 2 years you will have 2 seperate memberships so can't combine the points on one booking.
> 
> ...





Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 12, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> Haha yes. every time I go the sales rep and manager ask me how I get such great deals lol. they dont know their own product. I just use standard sales techniques and have asked the right people questions. I leave Saturday for 3 months in Orlando I booked back in May total cost 9750 points. adios Canadian winter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk



Wow, that comes out to be about $25/night if I calculated it right.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 14, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow, that comes out to be about $25/night if I calculated it right.


yup $150 a week

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 14, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> yup $150 a week
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


Amazing.  Care to share secrets?


----------



## chemteach (Nov 14, 2019)

5travelers said:


> We were told that this contract would get us into the US Collection permanently, thereby adding an addendum to our deeded property.  We wanted to give up our deed and be transitioned into the US Collection so that we can stop paying The Club dues and only pay our maintenance fee for the future.  Does that sound right?


The US Collections has its own fees.  Also, if you aren't in "The Club," you can only use the US Colllections properties.  There are many Club properties that are not in the US Collection properties.  Did you sign over your deed and get a US Collections "deed?"


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 14, 2019)

5travelers said:


> We were told that this contract would get us into the US Collection permanently, thereby adding an addendum to our deeded property.  We wanted to give up our deed and be transitioned into the US Collection so that we can stop paying The Club dues and only pay our maintenance fee for the future.  Does that sound right?



No. Owners in the US Collection pay the Club fees as well as long as they have clean (developer purchased) points. The only point owners, in any collection, that don't pay The Club fees are dirty (resale) point owners.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 14, 2019)

R.J.C. said:


> No. Owners in the US Collection pay the Club fees as well as long as they have clean (developer purchased) points. The only point owners, in any collection, that don't pay The Club fees are dirty (resale) point owners.


Are you using Diamond rep terms?  Lol.  Guess I’m a dirty leech for getting a $1 diamond Ts.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Are you using Diamond rep terms?  Lol.  Guess I’m a dirty leech for getting a $1 diamond Ts.



If you mean "clean" and "dirty" points, those terms have been used on the 3 Diamond owner websites for years. I'm sure some Diamond reps know what the terms mean as well. Dirty points doesn't mean you were dirty, it just means they aren't in The Club and can only be used for stays within the collection that they reside in. If that's all one is looking for then dirty points are great!


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 14, 2019)

R.J.C. said:


> If you mean "clean" and "dirty" points, those terms have been used on the 3 Diamond owner websites for years. I'm sure some Diamond reps know what the terms mean as well. Dirty points doesn't mean you were dirty, it just means they aren't in The Club and can only be used for stays within the collection that they reside in. If that's all one is looking for then dirty points are great!


Can you help refresh my memory...

If I acquired dirty points on the resale market in the US Collection, could I also use them (if I wanted) for Hawaii or Cabo (Mexico)?   With just a shorter reservation window?

Or would dirty points in the US Collection mean I could never book anywhere except the US Collection regardless of booking window?


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 14, 2019)

Dirty (resell Points) can only be used in their Home Collection. So if you have Dirty US Collection they can not be used to Book directly to Hawaii or Cabo.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 15, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> yup $150 a week
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk



We thought it was a great value staying in a Studio in the HGVC system at the at the Hilton Hawaiian Village for about $50/night in maintenance cost for the points we use, but that is considerably more than $150/week.


----------



## 5travelers (Jan 22, 2020)

Update:

Within 2 days of this post, we called Diamond customer service and asked a bunch of questions about the Sampler and more importantly we found out there was no account changes to move us to the US collections.  Surprise, surprise, we were lied to by our DRI sales rep.  I scoured the web and found some contact information for the DRI Executive team.   I sent a letter to one of their senior Vice President describing our situation and requested a refund.  Long story short, we got a reply and DRI FedEx’d a Mutual Release form to be notarized and sent back to them.  Within a few days, we received a refund on our Barclays credit card.  Won’t be buying anything from DRI anymore. Lessons learned.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 22, 2020)

5travelers said:


> Update:
> 
> Within 2 days of this post, we called Diamond customer service and asked a bunch of questions about the Sampler and more importantly we found out there was no account changes to move us to the US collections.  Surprise, surprise, we were lied to by our DRI sales rep.  I scoured the web and found some contact information for the DRI Executive team.   I sent a letter to one of their senior Vice President describing our situation and requested a refund.  Long story short, we got a reply and DRI FedEx’d a Mutual Release form to be notarized and sent back to them.  Within a few days, we received a refund on our Barclays credit card.  Won’t be buying anything from DRI anymore. Lessons learned.


Congrats on rescinding.  I guess the lifetime club membership is also BS.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 22, 2020)

5travelers said:


> Update:
> 
> Within 2 days of this post, we called Diamond customer service and asked a bunch of questions about the Sampler and more importantly we found out there was no account changes to move us to the US collections. Surprise, surprise, we were lied to by our DRI sales rep. I scoured the web and found some contact information for the DRI Executive team. I sent a letter to one of their senior Vice President describing our situation and requested a refund. Long story short, we got a reply and DRI FedEx’d a Mutual Release form to be notarized and sent back to them. Within a few days, we received a refund on our Barclays credit card. Won’t be buying anything from DRI anymore. Lessons learned.


Good work! Was the SVP Maria Kalber?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 22, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Are you using Diamond rep terms? Lol. Guess I’m a dirty leech for getting a $1 diamond Ts.



Sorry, nope, not a dirty leach. You paid going rate. It’s a buck across the board on ebay.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5travelers (Jan 22, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Good work! Was the SVP Maria Kalber?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Yes. How’d you know?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 22, 2020)

5travelers said:


> Yes. How’d you know?


He is our resident Diamond expert.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 22, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Sorry, nope, not a dirty leach. You paid going rate. It’s a buck across the board on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m actually feeling very good about myself.  One of the $1 eBay Diamond TS has MF of $1.4k for 6k pts.  My 6k pts Diamond has MF of $700.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 22, 2020)

5travelers said:


> Yes. How’d you know?


She's good. How many other ts companies will fedex you a form so they can give you your money back within 24 hours? Diamond executives rock.

Btw the CEO's business card is on the counter at every resort checkin and he answers his own email.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 23, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> He is our resident Diamond expert.


Ha well not expert but i havent been shy to ask questions of everybody at Diamond. I just spent last week shmoozing with many of them at the golf tourney they sponsor in Orlando. Best week for ts owners imho

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Miceeefan (Jan 30, 2020)

5travelers said:


> We’ve been Diamond owners for 13 years. We have a deeded ownership at Kaanapali Resort.  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $900/ year to over $1500/ year and we also pay dues of over $350 / year to be in The Club as we exchange our week in Hawaii into points to use at other resorts. We’ve been told thru the years that we need to get into the US Collection so that we won’t need to pay The Club dues and won’t be on the hook to pay more in resort specific dues in Hawaii.  However, they’ve always said that we can only move into the US Collection by purchasing more points and upgrading our membership.  We’ve never bought into this as it’s too expensive and we don’t need more than the 8500 points we have.  Yesterday we were at a presentation and they offered us to come into the US collection for $3995 and that would include 20,000 points to use for 2 years and a ‘Dream Vacation’ which is a one week stay at a certain number of resorts we can choose from.  So we finally bought into this and applied for their Barclays card to accrue rewards.  Anyone familiar with this situation?  Did we just make a bad choice?  Did we have better options?  Would love your feedback!


Definitely a Lie!

we are in US collection and when we went to Ka’anapali and were “required” to sit thru a (only) 60 min owner update (which turned into a 5.5 hour disgusted ordeal) they were trying totell us it was better to get out of the US collection and pay a lot more for the HI collection and that US collection was not a good deal and we couldn’t even combine.
So glad you were able to get a contact and They refunded you. We have tried to sell or get our money back as we were lied to time and time again but instead we are stuck with a $3500 MF a year and hardly use the points


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 8, 2020)

5travelers said:


> Update:
> 
> Within 2 days of this post, we called Diamond customer service and asked a bunch of questions about the Sampler and more importantly we found out there was no account changes to move us to the US collections.  Surprise, surprise, we were lied to by our DRI sales rep.  I scoured the web and found some contact information for the DRI Executive team.   I sent a letter to one of their senior Vice President describing our situation and requested a refund.  Long story short, we got a reply and DRI FedEx’d a Mutual Release form to be notarized and sent back to them.  Within a few days, we received a refund on our Barclays credit card.  Won’t be buying anything from DRI anymore. Lessons learned.



You're lucky. Samplers have no right of rescission since timeshare real estate laws don't apply to rental agreements. You're at the discretion of DRI whether they'll cancel a Sampler agreement or not.


----------

